# High end Rod recommendations



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

I have 100.00 in BPS gift cards, sold some old cat rods and reels as well as some trolling stuff. I have essentially $350.00 to spend on a rod. I fish with two 2500 stradic ci4 reels and one Daiwa lexa. I bought my first gloomis gl2 last summer and love it. Other rod is a st. Croix eyecon I really like it as well. Given the gift cards slightly trapped to BPS or can use the cash but that drops.the budget to 250 Ish. Thanks in advance for any responses!

Happy New Year

FOC


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm in the same boat with gift cards from xmas. Haha. Looking for something for drop shot and lightweight applications. Checking out the loomis e6x or the st croix avid rods. Tough decision. But I'm leaning toward the e6x, since I'm not so sure I'm digging the guides on the avids.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't fish drop shot sorry to for no help there. I rip x raps most of the time and weightless soft plastics.....Zulu and c shad


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

well... i'd say if you have Stradic Reels and Gloomis rods already... there is not a lot of advice that you would need for high-end rods . Those are pretty much it


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

fishing on credit said:


> I don't fish drop shot sorry to for no help there. I rip x raps most of the time and weightless soft plastics.....Zulu and c shad



So if you are fishing weightless soft plastics I'd stick with medium/light to medium power rods with fast action. As far as rod length I wouldn't think you'd need anything over 7ft, in fact 6ft 8" would probably be the best length. The St. Croix Mojo Bass series are good rods and the wacky style 6ft 8" Med. Light Fast action rod would be a good fit. I loved that rod until the tip snapped on it from a mega fish. I just haven't followed up on the warranty. They run about $100 and it's all the feel and fancy of a gloomis GL2 or GL1 rod IMHO. I also like the St. Croix Triumph series rods for $100-$120. My buddy built me a custom rod for hybrids using one of the blanks this year. As far as casting rods go (and spinning for that matter), honestly, the BPS Carbon Lite series is incredible for the price point. It's like holding air (whatever that entails I guess). I don't own one, but I have buddies that do and they can haul boulders with them.

Again, it's really about what you want to spend and how you treat your gear. I am pretty rough on most my gear personally (I have one friend in particular that I know it pains him to fish with me) so I stick with mid-range equipment that I don't have to break the bank to replace. I can also own more varieties of gear. With $250 you can get two great rods!

Personally I like St. Croix > GLoomis if you want to go hi-end, but they are both incredible. My dad has some hi-end St. Croix series rods I use up north.

An example of some favorite combos that I have:

Spinning:
GLoomis GL2 Drop Shot Rod 6'6" Med/Lt ExFst - Shimano Sedona 2500 reel - 8lb Stren Line (1/8 - 1/4oz drop shotting, small grubs & Plastics)

Spinning:
St. Croix Eyecon 7' 0" Med/Lt ExFst - Shimano Sedona 2500 reel - 8lb powerpro (3/8oz - 1/4oz swimbaits, live bait, and small plastics)

Spinning:
St. Croix Triumph Custom 7' 0" Med Fst - Shimano Sedona 2500 reel - 10lb powerpro (live bait, 1/4oz - 1/2oz swimbaits, and jerkbaits)

Casting:
St. Croix Mojo Musky 9' 0" Med/Hvy Fst - Shimano Cardiff 400A reel - 80lb powerpro (1 oz big swimbaits, pike spinners, big chunk baits)

Casting:
Abu Garcia Vengence Rod 6' 6" Med Fst - Abu Garcia Revo Winch LP reel - 12lb powerpro (live bait, bigger swimbaits, crank baits) **this reel is an absolute workhorse


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> I'm in the same boat with gift cards from xmas. Haha. Looking for something for drop shot and lightweight applications. Checking out the loomis e6x or the st croix avid rods. Tough decision. But I'm leaning toward the e6x, since I'm not so sure I'm digging the guides on the avids.


100% get a rod that is designed exclusively for drop shotting. The action on those rods even though Extra-Fast is totally engineering differently to maximize bait movement. The flex at the tip is incredible. Most people actually over stimulate their baits when drop shotting. I slowed my presentation down after a couple months and my hook ups increased big time (I even got to the point where I was using tiny gama octopus circle hooks the size of a thumb nail with roboworms. I love my GLoomis rod and it also works great for throwing smaller baits during winter when I am using similar slow and low style presentations.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I would suggest G.Loomis IMX. I’m not familiar with the newer G.Loomis offerings, but I’m very satisfied with the IMX line. In the past I have tried GLX and St.Croix LE, but I came back to IMX. In my opinion, I get the most bang for my buck with IMX.

Specific suggestion for weightless soft plastic and/or X Rap spinning rod:

SJR 782 IMX

I would prefer baitcasting rods (Mag Bass and crankbait series for your listed applications), but I’ve had a SJR 782 IMX for many years. It is a high quality and very versatile rod that you will never outgrow.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Rooster said:


> I would suggest G.Loomis IMX. I’m not familiar with the newer G.Loomis offerings, but I’m very satisfied with the IMX line. In the past I have tried GLX and St.Croix LE, but I came back to IMX. In my opinion, I get the most bang for my buck with IMX.
> 
> Specific suggestion for weightless soft plastic and/or X Rap spinning rod:
> 
> ...


Thanks Rooster! I am typically fishing out of my kayak and just feel better accuracy and control six inchest from the water with spinning equipment


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I have zero complaints with my shimano crucial dropshot rods. Although,I recently built an MHX gen 2 dropshot rod and it feels absolutely fantastic. I plan on replacing my store bought with all self built mhx this year as money allows. Just something about catching fish on a rod I built myself!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

My opinion may differ here than most. I've been fishing awhile and have had just about every rod company at some point. If l had that cash, especially yak fishing (I tend to break rods) I would spend the larger portion of your gift cards on a high end reel. Rods in my opinion do not differ much from one company to the other. The cheaper rods these days are better than the best rods from yeaster year. Unless lightweight rod is something ur into there is not much reason to spend major money on a rod. Reels are different and differ greatly in performance between prices and different manufacturers...I prefer Lew's baitcaster hands down. 

I'm sure others will disagree but IMHO u don't get much more out of a super high end $250-$350 rod verse a $100-$150 rod.

If you have BPS card look at BPS carbon light rods...They are a superb value. I think their current white color is hidiously ugly but the rods are really nice for a good price.

I'd get a Lew's super duty 7.1:1 and spend the remaining difference on whatever rod that would afford.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with SMBHooker. I have a Shimano Sellus drop shot rod that I paid $50.00 for three years ago. I have literally caught hundreds of fish on it, including some pretty big fish. You'd be much better off investing in a quality reel than a rod. It's my experience that I use the drop shop more in inclement weather than in nice weather. So having a good reel that will hold up in those conditions is more important IMO. 
With the newer high end rods the tips seem to be so thin and fragile that if you accidentally bend them just a touch in the wrong water, they'll snap right off. I don't really think of myself as being clumsy, but I've done that too many times! Lol!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 what Rooster said. I love my SJR 782 IMX.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

polebender said:


> I agree with SMBHooker. I have a Shimano Sellus drop shot rod that I paid $50.00 for three years ago. I have literally caught hundreds of fish on it, including some pretty big fish. You'd be much better off investing in a quality reel than a rod. It's my experience that I use the drop shop more in inclement weather than in nice weather. So having a good reel that will hold up in those conditions is more important IMO.
> With the newer high end rods the tips seem to be so thin and fragile that if you accidentally bend them just a touch in the wrong water, they'll snap right off. I don't really think of myself as being clumsy, but I've done that too many times! Lol!


I think it is interesting to see the other side of the argument.

My dad has all stradic Ci4+ reels and GL2/IMX spinning rods. He also makes a ton more money LOL. Honestly, he doesn't catch more fish or even bigger fish for that matter than I do on any trips. Me personally, I have never in my life been more happy with a reel, than I have with the Shimano Sedona 2500, 3500, series reels. They last forever and they can take an absolute beating on their drags. Sensitive enough for drop shotting and powerful enough to haul in 30" mega hybrids and 30" Pike without a hiccup. Best part is they are $60 a piece and if you get them on sale they are usually $30. I wait and buy out last years models at Sporting Good stores as soon as they put em' on sale. I've just never bough into the 8-10-12 ball bearing arguments for freshwater spin fishing applications. Why? They are all geared the "almost" exact same.

Now with Low Profile Bait Casting reels its a whole new ball game and much more complicated. The gear ratios are crazy different, braking is totally different, and they all have different applications (cranking, big baits, etc.). I spent $300 on a revo winch and it can haul line in like nothing. At this point I get the $$ game a bit more. But me personally Rod > Reel in most situations. But Mid-Range stuff is more than you need typically.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

them ugly stiks though unnnh huh.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

You can't go wrong with a St. Croix Avid. Best rod for the money. 

Problem with high end rods and reels is there is eventually something better. I have a basement full of high end rods that are now just mediocre rods, that I eventually replace with high end rods. It's a downward spiraling rabbit hole of wasting money. Plus 1 on the ugly stick.

Full disclosure, I didn't read any of the other comments, I guess except the one above this comment.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know why but, I just really can't get into ugly stiks. Just do not like the feel, and they're heavier than my Abu Vengeance's. Gave mine to the wife. 

Unless we're talking the shorter 100-200# surf rods. Those things seems legit!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Cat Mangler said:


> I don't know why but, I just really can't get into ugly stiks. Just do not like the feel, and they're heavier than my Abu Vengeance's. Gave mine to the wife.
> 
> Unless we're talking the shorter 100-200# surf rods. Those things seems legit!



I was only 1/2 kidding on the ugly sticks, because they get a bad rap in snobby fishing circles. There is a huge trend in fly rods with fiberglass because of their slower action and bend when fighting fish. High end 'glass' can fetch a little under high modulus graphite price-wise now. I have two ugly sticks I use occasionally, and ultra light and a med heavy that give me the same giddy fish fighting slow bendness of glass fly rods!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've never been a fan of high end anything, mostly because I'm clumsy and careless I'm tough on all my equipment including knives and shotguns. I know if I purchased a expensive rod I would probably break it "day one" !
I don't spin fish a lot but I love my bass pro Micro-lite rods-- 49 bucks and they do everything I need but if I fished a spin outfit more I might purchase a more expensive rod( but I doubt it)
I've heard the Bps glass rods are OK (20 bucks) but I've never fished one.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I have four carrot stix that I love. They are at the higher end of high end and have a replacement quarantee if you break one. I'm a huge fan, they weigh practically nothing. If price is no object you cannot beat one. That being said I also fish a ton with two $50 dollar shimano sellus rods and probably stream smallmouth fish with a $80 dollar Shimano Compre more than any other rod. As someone that has owned everything from Fenwicks to Gloomis to St. Croix to and on and on I'd say buy a 6'6" medium fast spinning rod YOU like and be happy with it. There are a million great rods out there nowadays. I like Shimano casting reels ever since as a kid I had a bantam that I fished with so much I wore all the finish off it with my hand and thumb and it still worked flawlessly. I think any spinning reel is great as long as it has the word Pflueger stamped on it. If it doesn't say Pflueger on it I ain't buyin...


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## szackey (May 6, 2008)

Another vote for a St Croix. If you want something cheap that'll never break, nothing wrong with an ugly stick. A St Croix with a Plueger President will serve you well.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

As far as the St Croix rods go... I love them! With the exception of the St Croix Triumph rods( yellow label).. they suck... every single one i've owned has either broken at the tip or the ceramic inserts fall out of the eyes... the St Croix premiers though, (blue label) perform far better and i have no problems. I'll second what OSG said about Pflueger reels... affordable and very durable reels.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> My favorite rig for jigs and weightless senko is a Stradic 2500 MgFA paired with a 6'8" St Croix medium power extra fast action Legend Tournament. It leaves me wanting for nothing. Crazy to think St. Croix offers two lines above this one. The rod can be found for the price point you are looking.


My favorite spinning reel as well. Mine is paired with an IMX, but I am also a big fan of the St. Croix rods. 
X 2 what Crawdude said, it's hard to go wrong with the Avid.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> As far as the St Croix rods go... I love them! With the exception of the St Croix Triumph rods( yellow label).. they suck... every single one i've owned has either broken at the tip or the ceramic inserts fall out of the eyes... the St Croix premiers though, (blue label) perform far better and i have no problems. I'll second what OSG said about Pflueger reels... affordable and very durable reels.


On the other hand I've owned 3 triumph rods and still have them....no problems. I also have Fenwick, field and stream, diawa, bass pro bionic blades....etc. I guess it matters what I target


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> On the other hand I've owned 3 triumph rods and still have them....no problems. I also have Fenwick, field and stream, diawa, bass pro bionic blades....etc. I guess it matters what I target


Triumph and Triumph X rods are great. I own one. It's a custom build but same blank. The thing with St. Croix is that the mojo and Triumph rods are made in Mexico by machines. They are still high quality, don't get me wrong. I've owned both and loved them. I also own a premier and a eyecon, both of which are hand made in their shop in WI. If you ever have a chance to tour it do it. Incredible! They've also stand by every one of the products! Another little tip for all the looking for a deal guys like myself, go to their website. They have a shop where they will discount last years rods 30-40%.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

All Eyes said:


> My favorite spinning reel as well. Mine is paired with an IMX, but I am also a big fan of the St. Croix rods.
> X 2 what Crawdude said, it's hard to go wrong with the Avid.


Ever try the Avid-X? Friend of a friend swears by them and hauls in loads of big river smallmouth.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I also recommend a St. Croix Avid or Legend Tournament Bass as great rods below your price range.

As for the drop shot rod question, I use an Avid 6'10" ML XF with a Plueger Supreme reel... incredibly light combo, makes all my others feel heavy.

If you're in the market for a baitcasting reel as some assumed, I have both Shimano and Lews and far prefer shimano. I picked up a Lews Tournament Pro a few years ago at the start of the Lews hype and just never bought into it. 

Finally, I check Tackle Tour sometimes for high-end rod and reel reviews. I've never bought at the high-high end, but I enjoy reading about it sometimes. From reading I've learned that for gear enthusiasts it's not just about the fish; the quality, materials, craftsmanship, origin, designers, and other criteria are part of what they love in the sport.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> Ever try the Avid-X? Friend of a friend swears by them and hauls in loads of big river smallmouth.


Never tried the X. Many years ago, my friend and I swapped rods for a few minutes while wading at the Maumee. He had an Avid/Shimano Sustain combo. Mine was a Spirex on a Lightning Rod. It was hard to believe what I was missing sensitivity wise. Didn't want to give it back. Never saw myself spending that much money on a rod before. On the way home I stopped at Maumee Tackle and picked one up.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

9Left said:


> As far as the St Croix rods go... I love them! With the exception of the St Croix Triumph rods( yellow label).. they suck... every single one i've owned has either broken at the tip or the ceramic inserts fall out of the eyes... the St Croix premiers though, (blue label) perform far better and i have no problems. I'll second what OSG said about Pflueger reels... affordable and very durable reels.


100% agree!!!


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

for the kayak guys you ever tried the 
*Manley Fishing Rods *


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, they are on my list for next rod purchase....Good call. Flannel turned me on to this company.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some people are under the impression that a high dollar graphite rod should be indestructible, when actually they are quite fragile and susceptible to breaking from misuse. On the other hand, there are $30 glass rods that you can bend in a circle and stuff in the trunk without ever snapping them. Is one better than the other? It's not a clear cut yes or no answer. It all depends on what species and application you are after. Most of the fishing I do is finesse light line jig or cranking for walleye crappie and perch where feeling the subtle difference between bottom and lite biters makes a huge difference. 

"I could build a rod that you couldn't break, but then you probably wouldn't want to fish with it." 
~Gary Loomis


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> As far as the St Croix rods go... I love them! With the exception of the St Croix Triumph rods( yellow label).. they suck... every single one i've owned has either broken at the tip or the ceramic inserts fall out of the eyes... the St Croix premiers though, (blue label) perform far better and i have no problems. I'll second what OSG said about Pflueger reels... affordable and very durable reels.


So...are yout saying the rod I bought off of you is junk?????


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lol Tom... maybe it'll work nicer for you than they do for me... i dunno, i'm prolly in the same boat as SMB, i'm really rough on gear


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> lol Tom... maybe it'll work nicer for you than they do for me... i dunno, i'm prolly in the same boat as SMB, i'm really rough on gear


I been hosed


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> lol Tom... maybe it'll work nicer for you than they do for me... i dunno, i'm prolly in the same boat as SMB, i'm really rough on gear


 although that rod did account for a 19 inch smallie 3 pike and multiple bass 14 to 18 inch


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks to all.....as far as reels I am all shimano with one Daiwa Lexa 1500 for smaller waters. I am headed to BPS tomorrow and play around. I throw stradics and curados almost exclusively. I am really into lightweight rods and reels after 4 shoulder surgeries...right x3 left x1


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

My go to kayak combo has been the 6'9" Fenwick HMG medium-light fast action and a Daiwa Procyon 2500 spinning reel. 

I can't say enough good things about this reel, the new mag-seal lubrication they use is amazing. I have had the reel going on 2 years with 5 multi-day saltwater kayak trips in that period and it is still as smooth as the day I bought it. When I am on the kayak, my gear gets wet, and every other reel I have tried has been ruined by the salt.

The rod is lightweight and has just the right action for smallies, sea trout, and flounder and has a very comfortable grip (kind of a mix of cork and rubber) that still works when wet.


----------

